

I interviewed 5 SharkTank entrepreneurs Got a Deal + wrote my 1st book about it. - bestmomproducts
http://bestmomproducts.com/shark-tank-mompreneurs/

======
bestmomproducts
Thank you! Yes, I created an email addressing all the reason's it could
possibly be of value to her. One of the interviewees is Tiffany Krumins, Ava
the Elephant which is one of Barbara's first and more successful investments.
I also asked a podcaster who had her on his show what appealed most to her so
I would recommend finding someone who knows the person or researching online
their preferences and strategically tying it to their motivations.

------
granto
Congratulations. Looks like you got Barbara Corcoran to review it. Any tips on
how you got a celebrity to write a review?

